# SHN - Sherlock Bay Nickel Corporation



## johnno261 (13 May 2005)

Anybody got this on their watchlist? Not much in terms of Vol of late, but have noticed large single buys. 11:31  today, somebody purchased 1mill, 11th May, total Vol was about 800,000 and 700,000 of that was a single purchase and same with the day before. Anybody got any news re BFS?


----------



## chicken (14 May 2005)

*Re: SHN Sherlock Bay Nickel*

Problem with this group full of promisses but no delivery..they have NO PRODUCTION...they have nickel..BUT NO PRODUCTION...cashflow not present


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (14 May 2005)

*Re: SHN Sherlock Bay Nickel*



> Problem with this group full of promisses but no delivery..they have NO PRODUCTION...they have nickel..BUT NO PRODUCTION...cashflow not present




Yeh, I agree.

No production, no income! 

Checkout the other nickel miners.


----------



## krisbarry (15 May 2005)

*Re: SHN Sherlock Bay Nickel*

Yeah, very dismal stock.  Bought into this one in late Nov 2004 @ 20.5 cents, watched it drop to 15.5 cents and sold out.  Lucky I did, since that time it has dropped to as low as 8ish cents.  Maybe it is a better buy @ its current price, but still very little going on with this one.


----------



## johnno261 (15 May 2005)

*Re: SHN Sherlock Bay Nickel*



			
				krisbarry said:
			
		

> Yeah, very dismal stock.  Bought into this one in late Nov 2004 @ 20.5 cents, watched it drop to 15.5 cents and sold out.  Lucky I did, since that time it has dropped to as low as 8ish cents.  Maybe it is a better buy @ its current price, but still very little going on with this one.




I don't hold SHN, but looking seriously on Purchasing some at these low levels. The BSF that came out, I think Sept 04 basically gave it the big go ahead and it also increased it's mine life from 4 to 5 years to in excess of more than a decade with not a high grade of Nickel but alot of it and at cheap extraction costs with this Bioheap Leach treatment system's of Titans. Does anybody know why SHBNC is in the process of another BFS? 
I don't understand why it has fallen from the mid 20 cents in October to it's now 8-9 cent mark? The body of the  Nickel ore was not washed away!!! I think too that FXR is nearby with their project, so this Geographic area appears to be providing sufficient minerals.


----------



## Knobby22 (15 May 2005)

*Re: SHN Sherlock Bay Nickel*

There are a lot of risks for mine start up and investors have got gloomy.
Could be a buy near this price.


----------



## johnno261 (15 May 2005)

*Re: SHN Sherlock Bay Nickel*



			
				Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Yeh, I agree.
> 
> No production, no income!
> 
> Checkout the other nickel miners.




Agree  with the no production, no income!! There will come a point in which SHN will be producing and recieving a cash flow, so now would be the time to setup poss. a good profit!! As for checking out other nickel producers, I got into Mincor back in Feb @ 59cents and once people realize the cashflow in which MCR is recieving, they too will be on it. The P/E is fantastic!! Heard also a poss. buy back or higher dividends for the shareholders as they are swimming in money!!


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (15 May 2005)

*Re: SHN Sherlock Bay Nickel*

Posted by Johnno 







> I don't understand why it has fallen from the mid 20 cents in October to it's now 8-9 cent mark? The body of the Nickel ore was not washed away!!! I think too that FXR is nearby with their project, so this Geographic area appears to be providing sufficient minerals.




I would look into why there was a fall in the past. History may repeat itself. You never know what might happen and when production starts it could take off. Try to find out as much as possible. But remember, production alone may not be enough to fire this stock up. I may be wrong, but an 08 cent stock in my book is RISKY regardless of the commodity.

Good luck.

Let us know what you do with it. I'll watch it as a matter of interest.

This is not advice!


----------



## johnno261 (15 May 2005)

*Re: SHN Sherlock Bay Nickel*



			
				Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Posted by Johnno
> 
> I would look into why there was a fall in the past. History may repeat itself. You never know what might happen and when production starts it could take off. Try to find out as much as possible. But remember, production alone may not be enough to fire this stock up. I may be wrong, but an 08 cent stock in my book is RISKY regardless of the commodity.
> 
> ...




Tina thanks for your thoughts. Have tried to ascertain reason for fall but no real reason as with alot of stocks of recent. I have found out from a very reliable source that production kicks in later this year. The other consideration is that regardless of China cooling off with regards to the iron ore situation, if every Nickel producer was to cease producing Nickel, the worlds Nickel supply would last for a month!!! Yeah A month. I think Nickel prices are currently around $16K-$17K U.S. per tonne and these prices are expected for atleast 3 to 4 years.


----------



## johnno261 (17 May 2005)

*Re: SHN Sherlock Bay Nickel*

Nice ASX Released Announcement on Sherlock Bay today. Drilling appears to have extended mineralisation at Sherlock Bay significantly.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (18 May 2005)

*Re: SHN Sherlock Bay Nickel*

Is there any reason for it dropping 5.81%? Other than the scared sentiment?


----------



## johnno261 (18 May 2005)

*Re: SHN Sherlock Bay Nickel*

Poss. the reason for yesterday small drop was the gap between BUY and SELLS. The other reason i could ascertain was the last sentence of the mineralisation upgrade which in my mind indicated possibly, that maybe things are slightly behind schedule a little, and maybe those whom purchased up around the high teens early twenties, not long ago have lost patience with this stock, as we all do sometimes!!


----------



## yogi-in-oz (24 January 2006)

*Re: SHN  ..... Sherlock Bay Nickel*



Hi folks,

SHN ..... time cycle analysis showing likely positive
move, this week ..... 

25-27012006 ..... significant and positive news????

happy days

  yogi


----------



## scotto88 (29 March 2006)

What significant & positive news have shn released.
  I have been watcing this stock & noticed some movement . Hope you can fill me in on why u think it has had significant volume movement of late


----------



## yogi-in-oz (4 April 2006)

Hi folks,

SHN ..... just have a look at them lining up
for this one, before it resumes trading ..... 

...... back online now and up 60%, today !~!

happy days

  yogi


----------



## johnmwu3 (4 April 2006)

Chinese  Primer Wen signed a big deal contract with SHN and OZ govement,
I  Just bought it  a couple of days ago,we may just waiting SHN up to 50 cents


----------



## ctp6360 (3 May 2006)

You must be happy John, look at the run it has had since your last post, does anyone else hold this one and can offer an opinion?


----------



## johnmwu3 (3 May 2006)

Thanks my GOD !
I just bought one month, and the price doubled, SHN got a big parter listed in Hongkong market,and that parter got Chinese Goverment background.


----------



## domf (3 May 2006)

HUGE ANNOUNCEMENT< THIS BABY IS GUNNA FLY< AND THIS IS NOT A RAMP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## michael_selway (14 July 2006)

domf said:
			
		

> HUGE ANNOUNCEMENT< THIS BABY IS GUNNA FLY< AND THIS IS NOT A RAMP!!!!!!!!!!




hey does anyoen know what happedn to thsi stock SHN? is it listed anymore?

thx

MS


----------



## kgee (15 July 2006)

Hey Michael ...Still trading under ARH ...I'm kinda curious as to how no one is following this
The deal with clive palmer should be sorted out soon ....without knowing how they're going to work this agreement it's pretty difficult to guess at what the sp will be
present market cap is $128 million but with a billion tonnes of magenite ore coming their way ....
I wish there was a precedent for this which would give us more to speculate on....personally I'm thinking he's got to be asking for 51% with royalties....but I'm also thinking the sweeter the deal for Clive the better as then SHN would be in line for the other 60 billion tonnes???
like I say a lot of guess work in this one can't wait to see what the arrangement will be


----------

